# Entry Express Down?



## Arnie (Nov 26, 2012)

A limited entry Master test (Sagehens) is opening for registration today so I tried to visit EE to double check the actual time for registration. There was only a "server timed out" message. I have been retrying over an hour and from different devices. Has anyone else had this problem? Is anyone from EE following this forum?


----------



## Sue H (Nov 22, 2012)

I have had this problem all morning. Does anyone know how to get in touch with them?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Sue H said:


> I have had this problem all morning. Does anyone know how to get in touch with them?


501-255-0831


----------



## Arnie (Nov 26, 2012)

Sue H said:


> I have had this problem all morning. Does anyone know how to get in touch with them?


Their number is: 800 863-3647. I just got their answering machine and left a message.


----------



## dwittler (Jun 21, 2011)

cant get on also hope its not full when I do get on


----------



## Final Flight Retrievers (Jan 23, 2010)

all Limited MH stake have a standardize opening day & time of 8pm central time wed. if the club had chosen to reserve spots for workers then the opening to non-workers is thur at 8pm 
good luck hope you get in......lol


----------



## Moose Mtn (May 23, 2013)

Ive tried several times with no luck this morning.

Ditto to what Final Flight said- Wed night will open for those with codes to get in only... Then the test will open to the general public tomorrow evening


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

I have been trying most of the morning on and off. At 12:45 P.M. EST still can't get on their site.
Just keep trying...
Freya


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Just got on EE at 1:15 P.M. EST


----------



## T. Mac (Feb 2, 2004)

Server Error in '/' Application.[HR][/HR] _The wait operation timed out_ * Description: *An unhandled exception occurred during the execution of the current web request. Please review the stack trace for more information about the error and where it originated in the code. 

* Exception Details: *System.ComponentModel.Win32Exception: The wait operation timed out

*Source Error:* 


 Line 232: GetSpCmd("dbo.getDogEventsByUser");
Line 233: AddParam("@userid", userId);
Line 234: dr = cmd.ExecuteReader();
Line 235: while(dr.Read()) {
Line 236: retVal.Add(GetDogEventForUser(dr)); 
 
* Source File: * c:\inetpub\vhosts\EEHOST1.secureserver.net\entryexpress\App_Code\Data\EventDal.cs* Line: * 234 

*Stack Trace:*


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Does anyone else think,that opening every test in the nation at the exact same time might not be the best thing for maintaining a server, and that perhaps staggering. Even with something as easy as opening each test @ 8pm for the time zone of the host club, might free up the server and result in easier to maintain service? But hey what do I know .


----------



## D&S Retrievers (Jul 2, 2008)

I've been trying all morning but haven't been successful.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Apparently the improvements they made resulted in things getting worse. My limited experience is they won't return calls.
This is awful.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

No luck here either, been trying to get on to add a dog all day. My club opens tonight but no matter what codes you have it won't do any good if they can't get that hamster in the wheel cranked up. Liked it better when the tests were the hard part.


----------



## Final Flight Retrievers (Jan 23, 2010)

don't sweat the small stuff.......give EE the benefit-of-the-dough here, maybe they are upgrading things to fix the problem of overloading there system at 8pm central time. 

everyone knows that this process was NOT thoroughly thought through before it was implemented.

if I knew how to, I would definitely start up another entry system just to give clubs and handlers another option. 

IMO competition is a good thing.


----------



## behawley (Jun 4, 2015)

I had the same problem! thought I was having computer problems - I think the Server is down and called Entry Express!


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Just tried and they must be down again. Just keep trying from time to time.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Final Flight Retrievers said:


> if I knew how to, I would definitely start up another entry system just to give clubs and handlers another option.


Don't let that stand in your way. The current owners of EE clearly didn't know how to start up another entry system and they did it twice before giving up buying one. Apparently they should have paid extra for the extended warranty


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Apparently the improvements they made resulted in things getting worse. My limited experience is they won't return calls.
> This is awful.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

DoubleHaul said:


> Don't let that stand in your way. The current owners of EE clearly didn't know how to start up another entry system and they did it twice before giving up buying one. Apparently they should have paid extra for the extended warranty


Shayne was the man...........still can't get on.


----------



## Mike Sale (Feb 1, 2011)

Are they really going to be down at 8pm central time on a Wednesday night ???????????


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 22, 2014)

Final Flight Retrievers said:


> don't sweat the small stuff.......give EE the benefit-of-the-dough here, maybe they are upgrading things to fix the problem of overloading there system at 8pm central time.
> 
> everyone knows that this process was NOT thoroughly thought through before it was implemented.
> 
> ...


so what's the story on AKC and Hunt Secretary? I've had good results using them with UKC entries. I'm sure there's some rift somewhere but I'm not in the know.


----------



## Justin82 (Aug 30, 2015)

Arnie said:


> A limited entry Master test (Sagehens) is opening for registration today so I tried to visit EE to double check the actual time for registration. There was only a "server timed out" message. I have been retrying over an hour and from different devices. Has anyone else had this problem? Is anyone from EE following this forum?


I have been trying to log onto EE since 6am and all day I have been getting the timed out message. Has anyone been able to successfully log in?


----------



## jacduck (Aug 17, 2011)

Finaly flight said "give EE the benefit-of-the-dough" and I could not agree more. Given the scratch fee, wait list fees to begin with and then add the server issues.... 

I do believe shortly an entity will step up and fill the gap because on the outside it appears lucrative given that you don't even have someone who speaks only hindu answer the phone.

Yes I do claim sarcasm as a 2nd language!

jac


----------



## Mike Sale (Feb 1, 2011)

WOW !!! Wonder how they will fix this one ?


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> Shayne was the man...........still can't get on.


WAS?? gosh all hemlocks ya make him sound like he is passed on!
He IS the man! Puka shell neck lace and all 

Did those mean so-and-so's over at RFTN ever fully pay him for his brainchild?????
bet they didn't
how many years ago did he and Miriam wreck the jeep at the polocks nafra??
He is Greatness and always will be.


----------



## Clint Watts (Jan 7, 2009)

Still down, has this happened before? Down all day?


----------



## Mike Sale (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't know , but it couldn't have happened on a worse day than Wednesday. The day all tests are supposed to open.


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Still can't get into EE at 6:30 in the morning.......


----------



## Texas Cajun (Feb 18, 2013)

Still cant get it.


----------



## salty1214 (Jun 9, 2003)

Another board I read said Go Daddy was hacked yesterday and that is why EE is down. With all of our info. NICE


----------



## Goldenz (Sep 5, 2013)

salty1214 said:


> Another board I read said Go Daddy was hacked yesterday and that is why EE is down. With all of our info. NICE


Can't someone from EE get on another computer and keep the retriever community updated on what's going on???


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

Makes me wonder what folks did before there was ever a EE..............


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

I'm sure they'll fix everything-with a new fee........-Paul


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

freezeland said:


> Makes me wonder what folks did before there was ever a EE..............


We survived. Was an awful lot more work for the Secretary, and a bit of a pain filling out and sending in those forms.

A public service announcement would be nice, however.


----------



## RobinZClark (Jun 8, 2012)

I've been a computer programmer for 30 years. I can't even imagine what would have happened to me if my system had been done for this long. I think my manager would have strung me up and beat me. Firing would have been a mercy. I feel deeply sorry for whoever is responsible for this outage. If someone will tell me who it is I will send flowers to his/her family.


----------



## Andy Brittingham (Mar 3, 2013)

RobinZClark said:


> I've been a computer programmer for 30 years. I can't even imagine what would have happened to me if my system had been done for this long. I think my manager would have strung me up and beat me. Firing would have been a mercy. I feel deeply sorry for whoever is responsible for this outage. If someone will tell me who it is I will send flowers to his/her family.


Maybe whoever forgot to check that the restore from backups worked too.


----------



## Arnie (Nov 26, 2012)

salty1214 said:


> Another board I read said Go Daddy was hacked yesterday and that is why EE is down. With all of our info. NICE


I have a few sites on GoDaddy with no problems. Google has no mention of a problem on GD.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I have 2 sites on GoDaddy and they are fine. EE is supposedly in the process of moving to a new server on GD so that's why it's been down. Apparently things aren't going as planned with that. Not a computer expert but I would think moving to a new server would be a little more seamless of a process.

Should be interesting tonight if it's up when tests open to the public and then club members don't get in.


----------



## RobinZClark (Jun 8, 2012)

Andy Brittingham said:


> Maybe whoever forgot to check that the restore from backups worked too.


Backup? You are supposed to do backups?


----------



## Dan Storts (Apr 19, 2011)

RobinZClark said:


> Backup? You are supposed to do backups?


 Even Hillary knows to have back ups.


----------



## Moose Mtn (May 23, 2013)

I can't believe it is still down! I told EE a few weeks ago that they needed to do some shopping. The programs that handle mass traffic of rodeo entries function smoothly

i think they need to reconsider the entry time and stagger them at least by region. Truthfully each test should have a unique opening day and time pre published

reguardless- this needs to get better


----------



## redarrowchad (Aug 24, 2012)

Just tried again with no luck. I wonder how the site will deal with the flood of traffic when it does open back up?


----------



## a.curtin2011 (Jul 7, 2014)

Well this is inconvenient. I need to print the premiums / get the address for HQ for the hunt test I'm going to this weekend.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

a.curtin2011 said:


> Well this is inconvenient. I need to print the premiums / get the address for HQ for the hunt test I'm going to this weekend.


Has anyone tried the old fashioned way? If you can reach the office by telephone maybe they could email the needed information.


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

EdA said:


> Has anyone tried the old fashioned way? If you can reach the office by telephone maybe they could email the needed information.


The website is completely off line. Many, if not most don't have their phone number.


----------



## Maddog10 (Feb 8, 2013)

What is the current entry schedule for EE? I've just started using the site as I just got my first AKC registered Lab, so I've never signed up for an event on there. What I'm gathering though is that the registration for events open at the same time across the nation, regardless of the location or type of event? I assume the site specifies the date and time that registration opens? Sorry for the newbie questions, just trying to learn as it sounds like it a competitive process even trying to sign up for an event.


----------



## a.curtin2011 (Jul 7, 2014)

EdA said:


> Has anyone tried the old fashioned way? If you can reach the office by telephone maybe they could email the needed information.


I've contacted the hosting club to see if they can provide me with the information I need.


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Dave Farrar said:


> The website is completely off line. Many, if not most don't have their phone number.


So glad I am not looking to enter right now...what a royal mess JMOP


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Dave Farrar said:


> The website is completely off line. Many, if not most don't have their phone number.


See posts 3 & 4 on page 1 of this thread or employ a little old fashioned sleuthing.

http://www.yellowpages.com/charleston-ar/mip/entry-express-24029706?lid=24029706

email [email protected]


----------



## Rob DeHaven (Jan 6, 2003)

Has anyone that called received a return call or been able to talk to someone? I'm guessing if they have they would share what they found out. I've been wrong before though.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Posted via Facebook a few minutes ago:

"Entry Express has experienced a significant server hardware failure at its third party website hosting source. As a result of this failure, the Entry Express website is down and inaccessible for any activity until such time as the dedicated server drive array rebuild is completed and operations can resume. We apologize for the inconvenience caused by this hardware failure and appreciate your patience as we work around the clock to get the service up and functionally running. For your information, the DOW closed at 16492.68."


----------



## Moose Mtn (May 23, 2013)

Unfortunately the Retriever News Calendar is not up to date... There are only a few of the fall tests listed there.....But there is a few, and contact info for the clubs....


----------



## Goose Man (Aug 26, 2013)

1-800-863-3647 is the number I believe.


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

EdA said:


> See posts 3 & 4 on page 1 of this thread or employ a little old fashioned sleuthing.
> 
> http://www.yellowpages.com/charleston-ar/mip/entry-express-24029706?lid=24029706
> 
> email [email protected]


My bad...Thank you.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Hmm As I sit and read this thread, I wonder how much revenue the computer, phone and tablet manufactures, are going to be ranking in. Because said device has been thrown out the window, ran over by the car, or smashed a few times against ones forehead. 

Happy I don't have a test to think about signing up for this week .


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

http://images.akc.org/pdf/AFN999_1003.pdf

Remember these?


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

http://images.akc.org/pdf/AFN999_1003.pdf

Remember these?


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

I'd recommend you all get the paper out.


----------



## Truffle (Mar 11, 2006)

Thank you, Doug. I was just going to start searching for an entry form. The West Nebraska trial closed Monday and who knows when EE will get things running.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

As a courtesy to the retriever community you would think that David {or Glen } would at least make a post giving relevant info.
They sure werent bashful about starting threads and making posts when they had their "campaign to solve the MH crisis"; by attempting to hoodwink us into believing that it was caused by the inherently dishonest nature of us dog people. 
Their thinking was that giving them exorbitant unnecessary fees for scratches {BEFORE THE EVENT EVEN CLOSED!!!} and waiting lists would make us all be honest and solve the "problem"

What was once a great service is morphing into a very sorry mess

PAY SHAYNE and maybe we could again have a decent entry service!!!!


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

There was a post on Facebook under "AKC Master Test Openings and Scratches" that indicated the Entry Express had experienced a significant server hardware failure at its third party website hosting source. Everyone working 24/7 to fix this problem. There is also supposed to be an announcement at the Retriever News website.


----------



## Greg Lee - Timberpond Retrievers (Mar 11, 2009)

Thought it might be my new MS windows 10, but not the case. the "http" address is NOT even recognized by the computer. Tried 'google' with same results - no luck.
Glad I'm only judging and not trying to enter a trial!!


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Spoke with folks at Retriever News and was told GoDaddy has suffered a complete server break down. GoDaddy is working hard to get it back up. This is not just Entry Express that is down and they had no control over the break down and it had nothing to do with all the master openings at the same time.


----------



## luvalab (Oct 10, 2003)

https://support.godaddy.com/system-alerts/

https://downdetector.com/status/go-daddy

?????

Or maybe I don't understand how these things work. I'm actually curious.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Mike Peters-labguy23 said:


> Spoke with folks at Retriever News and was told GoDaddy has suffered a complete server break down. GoDaddy is working hard to get it back up. This is not just Entry Express that is down and they had no control over the break down and it had nothing to do with all the master openings at the same time.


Don't mean that we can't dog cuss them.


Didn't say you did it- just that we were gonna blame ya regards

Bubba


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

luvalab -

According to your support.godaddy.com site, the problems are over.


----------



## Migillicutty (Jan 11, 2014)

The fact they are using godaddy to host tells you all you need to know about their IT prowess. What a joke.


----------



## luvalab (Oct 10, 2003)

Eric Johnson said:


> luvalab -
> 
> According to your support.godaddy.com site, the problems are over.


Yes. That was my point. 

Unless they're up, and the problem really is on my end this time?


----------



## Pam Spears (Feb 25, 2010)

I have been able to log into and out of my Go Daddy account all day without problems. EE won't come up at all: I never even get to the site (using Safari on a MacBook.)


----------



## S.Miles (Apr 6, 2011)

I think entry express is a great service when it's working. It's hard to believe in this day and age that a business site can be down this long. It would be nice if someone from entry express would respond to this thread and keep people updated.


----------



## Paul Kartes (Jun 29, 2006)

EE has not fixed or done a single upgrade to their software in years, other than increase fees. Now they are down for three days and the hunt test Field Trial community is at a stand still. You cannot find a premium, maps, start times, etc.. Clubs no longer post their premium to their websites.

This should be an eye opener, and GO Daddy as their host server ? I don't even think a middle school kid uses them for their sites.


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

So what's the answer for entering next weeks trial that closes on Monday?


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

At least a server is answering now with a default web server page. That means the hardware, OS, and webserver are back up and running. Hopefully the EE site will be restored soon.


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Maybe add a second company to handle on line entries? JMOP


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

aabraham said:


> So what's the answer for entering next weeks trial that closes on Monday?


A paper registration form sent by fedex overnight, UPS overnight, or USPS overnight.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

Jerry and Freya said:


> Maybe add a second company to handle on line entries? JMOP


This has exposed a good business opportunity for someone.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Nobody wants to go back to paper entries. The FT/HT secretary has enough to do.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Migillicutty said:


> The fact they are using godaddy to host tells you all you need to know about their IT prowess. What a joke.


Yep. Probably got the free hosting bundle with their registration. It is not like you can't get robust hosting with backup and service level guarantees for less than $100 bucks a month.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow, still bitching. Customer loyalty is thriving in this small community. You're all inconvenienced, and nothing is more important then that. 
I can't imagine why the people at ee even want to do it. Can't be much money in it, but hey, let 'em have it.
Walt


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Migillicutty said:


> The fact they are using godaddy to host tells you all you need to know about their IT prowess. What a joke.


No kidding.You get what you pay for and with GoDaddy, and that isn't much. I had a very brief encounter with them and their customer support is mostly warm bodies.

This is what happens when you fight for a monopoly on a service and have no back up plan you can offer the clubs or clients and of course not a word on here from the owners and I'm sure they have seen the posts. There should be a manual back up but then they will lose money if they go to snail mail.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

freezeland said:


> This has exposed a good business opportunity for someone.


That happened and we know how well that went


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

EdA said:


> That happened and we know how well that went


Maybe go with the same server as RTF is with? 
JMOP
But do something already to get back on line !!!!


----------



## RobinZClark (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm not an entrepreneur, but I am a good computer programmer who would love a job on a system for hunt test/field trial entries. So if you are an entrepreneur who wants to take advantage of what appears to be a massive opportunity, PM me.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

EdA said:


> That happened and we know how well that went


Could it be any worse than what you got right now?


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

How does the show and agility circuit handle their entries?

(Real question... I don't know)


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jerry and Freya said:


> But do something already to get back on line !!!!


Free Shayne!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2008)

huntinman said:


> How does the show and agility circuit handle their entries?
> 
> (Real question... I don't know)


By mail, months in advance.


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> By mail, months in advance.


Obedience trials as well are by mail.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

I have contacted AKC Performance Events and alerted them to the problem. Apparently they were unaware of the situation. The gal I talked to was supposed to have Jerry Mann call me, but I have not received this call yet.  I told her that at the very least the closing date needs to be shoved back several days and an alternative (paper entries, etmail, etc) be established so our trial doesn't go down the drain....I WILL BE POSTING UPDATES FOR THE CIMARRON RC CLUB TRIAL on the Events forum. Needless to say, this is amazing how poorly this is handled....


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

There are several national servers who have backup on top of backup. We have used one for our websites at work and have NEVER gone down. It's not rocket science. Most important is the ability for the hosting company to ALWAYS have support which means true 24/7, not a machine.


----------



## baydogs (Sep 9, 2009)

Show/Agility/Obedience does accept on line entries. Each superintendent supports their own. They (Onofrio) based out of OKC processes thousands of entries each week


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

I haven't done a paper entry in a long time. Most of my show/obedience entries are online through the superintendant. If there is a small show, some have paper entries, but more and more are doing some sort of online entry. I've almost forgotten how to do one.


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

All I can say is wow what a cluster!


----------



## Mike Perry (Jun 26, 2003)

A company provides a service at a reasonable fee and something out of it’s control happens that causes an interruption in service and all of a sudden it is the end of the world.
Come on people. EE should be charging way more than what it is. Then they would be taking a beating for “over charging”. Can’t win either way.
Use an affordable server, not NASA grade so it can be affordable, or use state of the art and have to charge more. Choose your poison.
What a great country
Haters gonna hate regards,
MP


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Hmm, wasn't Shane cheaper?


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

I just talked to the Retriever News folks which are working very hard to get things back up so folks can enter. First, the AKC is going to relax entries, so the Monday close will be pushed back. Second, they are working on a way to take entries via the AKC store or something similar. Stay tuned for information which should be released on RTF, Facebook, etc.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Mike Perry said:


> A company provides a service at a reasonable fee and something out of it’s control happens that causes an interruption in service and all of a sudden it is the end of the world.
> Come on people. EE should be charging way more than what it is. Then they would be taking a beating for “over charging”. Can’t win either way.
> Use an affordable server, not NASA grade so it can be affordable, or use state of the art and have to charge more. Choose your poison.
> What a great country
> ...


Would you feel any different if your field trial closed Monday, it is the weekend, the entry service has been down for 3 days and no one seems to know how long that will last, and you have invested $3000-$4000 in non-recoverable pretrial expenses?


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I am concerned considering I am the field trial secretary for the Watopa Retriever club. Our trial is next weekend. We have dogs entered but without knowing who those entries are we can't hold our trial. Books would be great too but first we need the running order! I would think they would have things up and going before next weekend but what if that info is lost?


----------



## Moose Mtn (May 23, 2013)

I just wish that there was more communication coming from EE, so we knew what to expect. I spoke with a Test Secretary yesterday and they are equally in the dark. Retriever News sent out an email today with what is happening in the sport, and I didn't see a mention of the issue. I don't like that updates are only coming thru specialized spots, and not widespread. Let us know that 1- the site is down with an unexpected return and 2- What the current game plan is, so that nobody is getting insider information. How can we alternatively open the test? What will the opening day be for alternative entry?


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey it could be worse... As long as they have it up b4 Mon. when test-trials are to officially close, most should be able to still get in. It's Not like most of the FT people, historically sign up prior to the day b4 close anyway. Add this to the fact that the tests that were opening on Thurs. have a 2 week period, to sign up. Thus realistically those feeling most of the pinch would be the workers who couldn't get into their spots on Weds. Everyone else is just feeling it because they "can't get in to" a limited master test, which closes in 2 weeks. Still no-one else can get in either, so we're in stasis until the site is back-up, and who knows when that will be; then watch the stampede begin


----------



## blucollark9s (Apr 17, 2004)

huntinman said:


> How does the show and agility circuit handle their entries?
> 
> (Real question... I don't know)




Most are done with InfoDog : http://www.infodog.com/show/state_shows.htm?_p=Y
You can find info regarding HT's and FT's on the site as well, but don't think entering is possible. Not sure why not.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Mike Peters-labguy23 said:


> I would think they would have things up and going before next weekend but what if that info is lost?


One would hope but there is little evidence to suggest that the problem will be resolved in a timely manner.


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

suepuff said:


> I haven't done a paper entry in a long time. Most of my show/obedience entries are online through the superintendant. If there is a small show, some have paper entries, but more and more are doing some sort of online entry. I've almost forgotten how to do one.


I still do all mine by snail mail and will continue as long as the Onofrio's etc of the show/obed world continue to add $3 to every entry. When competing mult dogs in mult venues (same day, different trial #), those fees add up. All which actually convenience them, not me. It may work well for show entries but not for those doing obed and rally imo. 49 cent stamp much better...


----------



## Gun Dawg (Dec 18, 2010)

Rucko, Monday's closing is gonna be on us before you know it.......
Yikes


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Kind of similar to when Gun-x went out of business. For the longest time, it was the suppliers that were blamed etc... Eventually they folded the tent. 

Businesses come and businesses go. Happens every day all over the country. 

Most of the time it is management issues. 

Is this another instance?


----------



## Migillicutty (Jan 11, 2014)

Mike Perry said:


> A company provides a service at a reasonable fee and something out of it’s control happens that causes an interruption in service and all of a sudden it is the end of the world.
> Come on people. EE should be charging way more than what it is. Then they would be taking a beating for “over charging”. Can’t win either way.
> Use an affordable server, not NASA grade so it can be affordable, or use state of the art and have to charge more. Choose your poison.
> What a great country
> ...


There are plenty of economical hosting sites that have back up and do not have the history of failures and down time like Godaddy. It isn't just about the money. It also speaks to incompetence. Anyone still using Godaddy to host a revenue generating site is not very business savvy.


----------



## Justin82 (Aug 30, 2015)

Does anyone know what is going on with Entry Express? I haven't been able to log in for a week. I have a trail next weekend and would like to view the running order. Can anyone help?


----------



## T. Mac (Feb 2, 2004)

Justin82 said:


> Does anyone know what is going on with Entry Express? I haven't been able to log in for a week. I have a trail next weekend and would like to view the running order. Can anyone help?


Its their new fix to keep the pros from entering their dogs in one big bunch and hogging all the master slots. Sure it is a bit extreme but it sure is effective.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Justin82 said:


> Does anyone know what is going on with Entry Express? I haven't been able to log in for a week. I have a trail next weekend and would like to view the running order. Can anyone help?


.
Yea, sure.
Show up at 8AM the day your stake starts. Marshall will have running order.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

This was in the events forum on the Middle TN thread:



> We are in the process of putting up the events that are closing on Monday September 14 on the Retriever News website. People will be able to enter online there for those events only or mail a provided AKC premium to Entry Express. At this point, the system is in the process of getting back online, but we want to give people as much time as we are able to get them entered. In that regard, we have requested that the AKC relax the entry closing time of Monday. We have yet to arrange a definitive close time, and most likely, after that it will only be an exceptional/occasional late entry that is accepted.
> 
> I'm sorry the response is not a more definitive one. We will be contacting you via email just as soon as we get everything in place to accept entries.Thank you for your patience.
> 
> Tina Styan


So should we look at sending in paper entries?

Address for EE:

Entry Express Inc
P.O. Box 743
Charleston AR 72933

or 

115 S. Greenwood St. *(UPS & FedEx)*
Charleston AR 72933


----------



## Truffle (Mar 11, 2006)

I am sending in paper entries. It has been so long since I have done this; I have a question: do we need to send in separate paper entries for the same dog entered in the Open and the Amateur, or can both stakes go on one form?


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

T. Mac said:


> AKC Official Event Entry Form


.
Your link is not to the correct Field Trial/Hunting Test Entry Form.
Use this one.
http://images.akc.org/pdf/AFN999_1003.pdf


----------



## David Lo Buono (Apr 6, 2005)

I just tried logging in and it asked me If I wanted to play Global Thermal Nuclear warfare.....


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Truffle said:


> I am sending in paper entries. It has been so long since I have done this; I have a question: do we need to send in separate paper entries for the same dog entered in the Open and the Amateur, or can both stakes go on one form?


Separate entry for each stake


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

I've never heard of Onofrio's site having these problems and he handles 10 times (or more) the volume of entries as EE.

Go Daddy exists so a person with a few pages can run on the web with little or no effort. An operation as big as EE needs to have the expertise and resources in house so that it can tailor everything in order to optimize the service for the consumer. Go Daddy won't do that.

A good example would be .... this site. Chris. Wanna job?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

David Lo Buono said:


> I just tried logging in and it asked me If I wanted to play Global Thermal Nuclear warfare.....


hahahaha good one!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

The News has created an online entry form and checkout payment page. 
Cheers
http://www.theretrievernews.com/current-ee-outage-notice.html


----------



## Zach Fisher (Jan 16, 2015)

I have had conversations with two web developers tonight. Would two registry sites be a viable option?


----------



## blackasmollases (Mar 26, 2012)

Breck said:


> The News has created an online entry form and checkout payment page.
> Cheers
> http://www.theretrievernews.com/current-ee-outage-notice.html[
> 
> ...


----------



## weathered (Mar 17, 2011)

I've wondered why clubs haven't created their own entry forms on their websites using PayPal linked to the club's checking account. Entrants would need to pay the PayPal fees. 
It would require some watching by the club secretary until closing. It would keep entries in order. A paypal link could be sent following receipt of the entry form or forms. Each dog would need to be entered separately. It (the form feature on Weebly) would also create a back-up /waiting list- but would have to be manually posted for the public so would t be real-time. There would need to be some time limit for paying or you would be moved to the bottom of the wait list or something like that. 
These are things I could do using the Weebly website builder. So no programming skills needed. The setting up for PayPal would be the biggest pain and time consumer initially. 


I can't think of a simple way to let the public see the number of entries already made though. It would kinda be a surprise like mailing in entries, to find out if you are in, but would be faster. And no payment till you know. 

Sorry for the rambling, but just a possibility. I could possibly help clubs out wanting to give it a shot to set it up. But Weebly is all I know.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

weathered said:


> I've wondered why clubs haven't created their own entry forms on their websites using PayPal linked to the club's checking account. Entrants would need to pay the PayPal fees.
> It would require some watching by the club secretary until closing. It would keep entries in order. A paypal link could be sent following receipt of the entry form or forms. Each dog would need to be entered separately. It (the form feature on Weebly) would also create a back-up /waiting list- but would have to be manually posted for the public so would t be real-time. There would need to be some time limit for paying or you would be moved to the bottom of the wait list or something like that.
> These are things I could do using the Weebly website builder. So no programming skills needed. The setting up for PayPal would be the biggest pain and time consumer initially.
> 
> ...


If you have ever been a field trial secretary you would understand why Entry Express trumps any other method of getting entries.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

EdA said:


> If you have ever been a field trial secretary you would understand why Entry Express trumps any other method of getting entries.



I have been the secretary/treasurer for the Rocky Mountain Retriever Club since 2000. I helped Shayne with many of the design features of EE, and the Rocky Mountain Retriever Club was the first club in the country to use EE for entries. 

Before EE
- I would have to deal with the AKC Event Website (if you think EE is bad, you have not dealt with the AKC)
- Struggle for hours to input event and judge information

Before EE, I would receive
- Individual entries (5"x7") (if they were larger, I would need to cut them to standard size) for each dog and each stake
- Checks 
- Postcards (so that I could send contestants their running number)
- Special notification requests ("Here is my phone number, would you please call me and let me know when I need to arrive on Friday?")
- One local pro's wife would invariably ring my door bell at 7 am on the day of closing with 20 entries

- I would arrange all of the sheets of paper on my family room floor and try to create a draw
- I would then number each of the pages for running order
- I would then take the entries to Sandy Webb (who passed many years ago), who created the catalogs that we used
- I would have to log each individual check on a deposit slip and then take it to the bank

NO THANK YOU
I DO NOT WANT TO RETURN TO THE PAST




Ted


----------



## weathered (Mar 17, 2011)

EdA said:


> If you have ever been a field trial secretary you would understand why Entry Express trumps any other method of getting entries.


No I haven't. I don't want to think about paper/mail in entry. And I do think EE is great, and definitely much easier for the clubs compared to the descriptions I've read. But was thinking of an alternate since it's down and for those clubs and people that aren't happy with EE. There certainly would be more work than using EE, but not as bad a paper entry. Infeel sorry for the hunt test secretaries on the middle of the EE crash right now.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

It is appalling and disgraceful that EE is still hiding in the weeds, and not willingly giving updates on what is happening.
They have a lot of personal info about the people making up our dog world. 
Without going into detail about the great inconvenience their incompetence has caused, We have a right to know if they have been hacked and if our credit card info and personal info has been compromised.

Granddaddy or someone needs to come forward with some info ASAP


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

This is the message that is displayed this morning:
*A message to the Users of Entry Express: * Retriever News has opened an Alternate Entry System for FT and HT events closing on Monday, September 14th ONLY.
Or go directly: http://www.theretrievernews.com/ft-and-ht-events-page-septe…
Please visit: www.TheRetrieverNews.com to enter
We appreciate your patience during the time the Entry Express server has been down. People will be able to enter online at the Retriever News website for those events only or mail a provided AKC premium to Entry Express at PO Box 743, 115 S. Greenwood, Charleston, AR 72933. 
At this point, the EE system is in the process of getting back online. Please note: the deadline for entries has not changed, however, if you believe a mailed entry may not reach EE by the Monday closing, please email the Entry Express office via [email protected] with details of your entry.
If your event was scheduled to open on Wednesday, September 9th, we are shifting the opening date to next Tuesday, September 15th. By doing so, the entry process will be orderly and your workers will have the opportunity to enter.
We apologize for the inconvenience this has caused. Please be assured that we are working diligently to get the system up and running again just as soon as possible.
As soon as possible?

3 days ago was ASAP thank you very much regards

Bubba


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

North Miss Amateur Retriever Club had a hunt test this spring without using EE. I was the secretary and used all Google. Google Sites and Forms which added entries automatically to a Google Spreadsheet. Entries were taken with Paypal and marked paid when received. Entrants could keep up with entries online, and I printed my own catalog.

https://sites.google.com/site/northmissamateur/

Not perfect but not rocket science either. Our entry fees were $70 for Master too.


----------



## Pam Spears (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks, I will have to look further into Google Sites and Forms. Have been looking into how to let club members do memberships on the internet without any programming on our web site. Based on what you did, this should be easy!


----------



## ScottNunn (Oct 25, 2013)

With only two companies managing event entries for dogs (HS and EE), in my opinion EE Is the leader for this handling FTs, AKC HT and HRC HT. I'm sure someone for EE has been following this on RTF and a statement by them would greatly be appreciated, or did I miss something.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

If I were a rep from EE, there is no way I would post on here other than ASAP. Why would I want to get blasted by all these post. IT stuff happens (I know nothing about how or why). They will likely get it back up with holes repaired. As for the fees, nobody works or should work for free.


----------



## joeharris (Jul 12, 2009)

What a mess. Does anybody know if those of us who entered in a timely manner, prior to the outage, have to re enter? My cc has been charged once already.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

TBell said:


> North Miss Amateur Retriever Club had a hunt test this spring without using EE. I was the secretary and used all Google. Google Sites and Forms which added entries automatically to a Google Spreadsheet. Entries were taken with Paypal and marked paid when received. Entrants could keep up with entries online, and I printed my own catalog.
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/northmissamateur/
> 
> Not perfect but not rocket science either. Our entry fees were $70 for Master too.


Our club did the same back when EE crapped the bed trying to implement the waiting list and scratch. We didn't have any particular axe to grind with EE but the way they handled the scratch change showed that they really didn't understand how a database works and we were not confident they would get it working in time.

You need some sort of form software--we used one compatible with Wordpress which we use for our web site but Google, Formstack, Jot Form and even Adobe will all work. Link it to your paypal account and you are up and running. It is kind of a pain for handlers as they have to enter information they probably have not entered directly for years, but basically exactly the same information I just entered on the RFTN temporary entry service.

The best part is you can set your own processing fees, wait list policies and charges (we had none) and charges to scratch prior to close (again, we had none to encourage folks to scratch and make the spot available if they were not going to come).

Get the entry info in a spreadsheet and a simple mail merge and some cutting and pasting and you have a catalog that works just fine. Takes some more time if you want to on formatting, etc., and print them out. Another advantage is that you have more control over how many catalogs you make.

The biggest disadvantage is folks are used to looking on EE for entries--and that is really the best part as it was a pain when some used EE and some RetrieverEntry--so you have to do a little more work to get the word out that it is open and how to enter.


----------



## Maddog10 (Feb 8, 2013)

Amazes me that a site can stay down this long these days.


----------



## Terry Marshall (Jan 12, 2011)

If I were a betting man...... I'd say they are going file chapter 11 or 13.
Now where do the clubs stand. We paid EE and EE is supposed to pay the clubs. Could be a mess come test time!


----------



## Gawthorpe (Oct 4, 2007)

I just finished using the temporary entry system set up on Retriever News. I believe the system worked fine. 
It took me 13 minutes to add two dogs in 4 events. 

A couple of tips.
1. After you hit submit you must then select the name of the club and the event you are entering. Then hit add to cart. 
2. I suggest doing 1 dog for all their events like Open and then Amateur. It is easier to keep track.
3. Once you get to checkout verify you have the correct number of Open, Amateur, Open or Qual entries for your event.

Thanks to Retriever News for setting up a temporary solution that appears to work fine.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Terry Marshall said:


> If I were a betting man...... I'd say they are going file chapter 11 or 13.
> Now where do the clubs stand. We paid EE and EE is supposed to pay the clubs. Could be a mess come test time!


....and you base this on what?


----------



## joeharris (Jul 12, 2009)

Terry Marshall said:


> If I were a betting man...... I'd say they are going file chapter 11 or 13.
> Now where do the clubs stand. We paid EE and EE is supposed to pay the clubs. Could be a mess come test time!


Given the fact that the AKC owns EE I dont believe that will happen.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

joeharris said:


> Given the fact that the AKC owns EE I dont believe that will happen.


Retriever News owns EE, not the AKC


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

Some of these boys are smoking something that is bad juju 
Dk


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

Someone is ****ting the bed on this. No updates from EE. Let the rumors start until hey get on here and defend themselves. My website is through go daddy and I not having any problems.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

What about the clubs that will lose money because of this? Do they have a remedy against the owner of EE? Maybe??


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Sure seems like a long time to fix the problems. I don't know of any internet based company that has been down this long and recovered.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Is anyone concerned about a potential data breach and potential for compromise of credit card information?


----------



## Dan Storts (Apr 19, 2011)

EdA said:


> Is anyone concerned about a potential data breach and potential for compromise of credit card information?


That's why the EE CC can only be charged for 6 internet websites and it now has a hold. Does go daddy even provide encryption security with their service?


----------



## Clint Watts (Jan 7, 2009)

EdA said:


> Is anyone concerned about a potential data breach and potential for compromise of credit card information?


A little concerned, you would think if there was a security breach it would be broadcasted quickly. At least you would hope.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Clint Watts said:


> A little concerned, you would think if there was a security breach it would be broadcasted quickly. At least you would hope.


The silence is deafening


----------



## Dan Storts (Apr 19, 2011)

http://www.creditcards.com/credit-card-news/data-security-breach-notification-laws-1282.php

The snowball can get large very quick. Some states faster than others. Being such a low profit margin business can become a high profit to expense ratio in a matter of days even for non-profits. (examples KY, SD, AL, and NM you may have issues.)


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

EdA said:


> Is anyone concerned about a potential data breach and potential for compromise of credit card information?


I asked this question 2 days ago, in my post 126 quoted below 

It is appalling and disgraceful that EE is still hiding in the weeds, and not willingly giving updates on what is happening.
They have a lot of personal info about the people making up our dog world. 
Without going into detail about the great inconvenience their incompetence has caused, We have a right to know if they have been hacked and if our credit card info and personal info has been compromised.

Granddaddy or someone needs to come forward with some info ASAP



The fact that nobody has responded is indicative of a poor business model and is less than comforting.
They sure weren't bashful about making multiple posts and reponding to questions of much lesser import when they were lobbying to "SOLVE THE MH CRISIS" by imposing exorbitant new fees.
They less than subtly blamed our dishonesty and lack of morals and integrity for the problem. They also claimed that the fees were necessary for "expensive" upgrades to put in a simple waiting list.

Now we see where they went cheap and use Godaddy. They also are blaming Godaddy........although others say there is no problem with other sites using Godaddy.
To me their actions show little integrity and consideration for their client base.... Pot meet kettle regards

Is the problem "Godaddy" or is it "Granddaddy"?


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Yes. Getting a little worried about this with credit card info floating around.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm less worried about a cc hack (since I think the site would still be workable, plus someone somewhere would have reported something by now) and more about whether all that historic event data is archived and recoverable.


----------



## Pam Spears (Feb 25, 2010)

Agreed, data loss and the return of EE or data loss and the demise of EE: either way, it's a whole lot of valuable information. I really hope they recover.


----------



## Dan Storts (Apr 19, 2011)

Mark Littlejohn said:


> I'm less worried about a cc hack (since I think the site would still be workable, plus someone somewhere would have reported something by now) and more about whether all that historic event data is archived and recoverable.


Yes that should be the least of a people's worries. It's the ones which had the site remember their password. Their id information could be accessed from the site. This should be a concerned. If they were hacked. It's a pain but remember me, staying signed in and saving passwords to sites is not a very good idea.


----------



## CRNAret (Oct 3, 2012)

Seen this morning.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Does anyone know what the plans are for trials closing in a week?


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

I just talked to Entry Express and they do have receipts of entries made before the crash, and if you did enter before the crash, you are entered. They asked that folks not call them to check their entries, as it takes away from the task of getting the trials going for this weekend. They did advise that you bring your receipt of entry to the trial just in case, but that they plan on having running sheets and catalogs done and over-nighted for Thursday arrival for the clubs.


----------



## phillip1119 (Sep 6, 2011)

Tim West said:


> I just talked to Entry Express.....



Did they happen to indicated a timeline regarding coming back on line?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

phillip1119 said:


> Did they happen to indicated a timeline regarding coming back on line?


An anonymous unsubstantiated rumor says today or tomorrow


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

EdA said:


> An anonymous unsubstantiated rumor says today or tomorrow


OH let's hope so! Sending grateful positive thoughts to team EE.


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Tim West said:


> I just talked to Entry Express and they do have receipts of entries made before the crash, and if you did enter before the crash, you are entered. They asked that folks not call them to check their entries, as it takes away from the task of getting the trials going for this weekend. They did advise that you bring your receipt of entry to the trial just in case, but that they plan on having running sheets and catalogs done and over-nighted for Thursday arrival for the clubs.


While that is all fine and dandy, it sure does leave the Clubs with events this weekend in a bind. If they would just send an email to all of the clubs with the entry listing (and running order, since they supposedly have already sent this to print), it sure would make the clubs life easier.

I placed a call to Retriever News earlier today and asked the question about getting entries, and the nice lady said she would check and get back to us. Her first response. That is a good question. Unfortunately, we are still waiting...................


----------



## A team (Jun 30, 2011)

Hope I did the alternative entry correct, I follwed directions and even got a reciept but the reciept is not detailed and I'm hoping all the dogs are placed in the correct stakes. 

Hopefully EE comes up with current entries and we're able to verify dogs and events, AND correct if necessary.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Zman1001 said:


> While that is all fine and dandy, it sure does leave the Clubs with events this weekend in a bind. If they would just send an email to all of the clubs with the entry listing (and running order, since they supposedly have already sent this to print), it sure would make the clubs life easier.
> 
> I placed a call to Retriever News earlier today and asked the question about getting entries, and the nice lady said she would check and get back to us. Her first response. That is a good question. Unfortunately, we are still waiting...................


I am the FT secretary for our club (our trial is this weekend) and got one email from EE stating they know the need to get us books and Marshall sheets and are doing their best to get that done. That's it! Kind of scary not knowing. Emails and calls not being returned and not getting the truth is scary.


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

I also am secretary for Wolverine RC running this weekend. I spoke with Tina Styan early this am and the only thing they have record of is the financial transaction. No record of dogs or handlers. She was composing an email as we spoke to go out to all folks that entered trials for this coming weekend and asking them to email dogs AKC number and stakes entered. They were going to produce a catalog much different than EE's and also marshal sheets. All of this sent overnite on Wednesday. As of 3:15pm EST I have not received an email from Retriever News. I also suggested that they send the clubs their checks now as the $$ have been collected. I guess we have to wait and see!


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Now that is really scary if they do not know the dogs that are entered into the Stakes. If that is the case, they should let us know immediately. I thankfully am not the secretary, but I will be at an event working, and I sure as heck do not want to go by the seat of my pants on which dog runs and doesn't, in order to make sure qualifications are met. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

byounglove said:


> I also am secretary for Wolverine RC running this weekend. I spoke with Tina Styan early this am and the only thing they have record of is the financial transaction. No record of dogs or handlers. She was composing an email as we spoke to go out to all folks that entered trials for this coming weekend and asking them to email dogs AKC number and stakes entered. They were going to produce a catalog much different than EE's and also marshal sheets. All of this sent overnite on Wednesday. As of 3:15pm EST I have not received an email from Retriever News. I also suggested that they send the clubs their checks now as the $$ have been collected. I guess we have to wait and see!


Really? Then where does all the info from the event entry form go?


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

As far as I know, the catalogs for N. Alabama this weekend, have been delivered. Dick is going to get them tonight. ( cross fingers )
If anyone wants info, message me here, or on FB.


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

JKOttman said:


> Really? Then where does all the info from the event entry form go?



they lost their server, with all data on it, and no backup. IF they can recover the server data, then they will have the information, but until then, they are as clueless as all of the clubs holding events this weekend who have yet to receive anything from EE except an email last week saying they would finalize running order if we did not do it prior to the crash. 

They need to give notice real soon, so the clubs with events this weekend can make an educated decision on what to do, rather than wait until the last minute and have to put down major dollars for unreimburseable costs.


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

cakaiser said:


> As far as I know, the catalogs for N. Alabama this weekend, have been delivered. Dick is going to get them tonight. ( cross fingers )
> If anyone wants info, message me here, or on FB.


Was the running order finalized prior to the crash?

If yes, than I can see why.


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Zman1001 said:


> Was the running order finalized prior to the crash?
> 
> If yes, than I can see why.


Yes, it was.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I set ours before the scratch but not soon enough by the looks of it.


----------



## Labs R Us (Jun 25, 2010)

Latest info ...

http://www.theretrievernews.com/update-ee-outage.html


----------



## Kyle Bertram (Aug 22, 2006)

Atlanta Retriever club's draw was completed. And posted. Anyone have a screen shot? I have called and been assured they are working on it. We do not have catalogs yet. All I want is the running order. I can deal with the rest. 

Anyone have their browser set to cache websites?


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

Mike Peters-labguy23 said:


> I am the FT secretary for our club (our trial is this weekend) and got one email from EE stating they know the need to get us books and Marshall sheets and are doing their best to get that done. That's it! Kind of scary not knowing. Emails and calls not being returned and not getting the truth is scary.


I am the FT Secretary for Southwest Missouri Derby/Qual this coming weekend Friday/Saturday. I too finalized before noon on Tuesday September 8th. I sure hope we get our catalogs before Friday.....we did get the Ribbons we ordered today from EE at the same time....fingers crossed. I agree that emails/calls not returned are frustrating..... Also for those that need the directions to the event here they are: 

Directions
From El Dorado Springs, MO 64744, USA
1. Head east on US-54
2. Turn right/South onto MO-32
3. Turn left toward State Hwy U/E Hwy U
4. Continue straight onto State Hwy U/E Hwy U
5. Turn right onto 365 Rd
Signs will be posted
Red Label Kennels & Lodge
S 365 Rd El Dorado Springs, MO 64744, USA
Signs will be posted

Derby/Friday/Start 8:00am 21 dogs
Qual/Saturday/Start 8:00am 21 dogs

Deb Wehner
SMRC FT Secretary

https://www.google.com/maps/place/3...m2!3m1!1s0x87c666ba0c081553:0xf3aef676c3e3a6b


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

They say that they have all of the information, but if you look at the latest update, #9 says that they are still trying to reconstruct the data from multiple sources. We have repeatedly tried to request a list of entries, just so we can have something just in case they do not get the catalogs to us (and are telling people to bring their receipts to the event). They replied and said they have the entries and are working on fixing it.

Now they say they are in the middle of another 72 hours fix. That takes us all the way into the weekend, in terms of getting the data back, catalogs printed, and shipped to us for Friday events.

You got to love it!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

So that makes 3 field trial secretaries that have not got any good info on our trials THIS weekend! Wow how frustrating!


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

*N. Alabama*


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)




----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

*Amateur*


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)




----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks, Charlotte!


----------



## joeharris (Jul 12, 2009)

EdA said:


> Is anyone concerned about a potential data breach and potential for compromise of credit card information?


No, EE does not and can not store personal cc information. I you recall you have to go to a separate secure website for credit card transactions, and do that each time you enter. Credit Card info is perfectly safe.


----------



## joeharris (Jul 12, 2009)

Dan Storts said:


> Yes that should be the least of a people's worries. It's the ones which had the site remember their password. Their id information could be accessed from the site. This should be a concerned. If they were hacked. It's a pain but remember me, staying signed in and saving passwords to sites is not a very good idea.


What information do you have saved onEE? Name, email, dogs name and AKC numbers? Im not too worried about that. EE uses a separate servive for cc payments, totally separate from EE?


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

joeharris said:


> What information do you have saved onEE? Name, email, dogs name and AKC numbers? Im not too worried about that. EE uses a separate servive for cc payments, totally separate from EE?


I agree. The database stores info but when it comes to CC transactions, then another server does that. 
When one sees the HTTPS, then one is secure.
My penny worth.


----------



## pat addis (Feb 3, 2008)

what happens if too many master dogs show up because of this mix up? are any of the clubs worried about getting paid? I know if our small club didn't get paid after putting out that much money for a test it would sink us.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

BJGatley said:


> I agree. The database stores info but when it comes to CC transactions, then another server does that.
> When one sees the HTTPS, then one is secure.
> My penny worth.


Tell that to the millions of federal employee's whose PII data was hacked through OPM.gov. I'm sure they will feel better knowing that their personal data was behind a HTTPS firewall.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

It was a hardware crash, not a hack job.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

bjoiner said:


> It was a hardware crash, not a hack job.


Yes, I know. I wasn't implying that CC info had been compromised as a result of this EE debacle. Merely pointed out that even if your directed to a HTTPS site, do not be fooled in to believing your data is 100% secure, because it isn't.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Kyle Bertram said:


> Atlanta Retriever club's draw was completed. And posted. Anyone have a screen shot? I have called and been assured they are working on it. We do not have catalogs yet. All I want is the running order. I can deal with the rest.
> 
> Anyone have their browser set to cache websites?


Fiona was #18 in Qual.


----------



## Greg Lee - Timberpond Retrievers (Mar 11, 2009)

Is it correct that EE is still down? I'm unable to access the website using all methods known!
Appreciate any help.

Greg Lee


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Greg Lee - Timberpond Retrievers said:


> Is it correct that EE is still down? I'm unable to access the website using all methods known!
> Appreciate any help.
> 
> Greg Lee


yes, it is still down. If you need to enter, go to retriever news


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

TIDEWATER RETRIEVER CLUB INFO - This weekend.

We have set up a Google Sheets to allow people to enter their information for this weekend (although entry express registration receipt will be required as proof).

I have posted the link in the Event section. If you entered, please help us obtain the names prior to this weekend, so that we do not have to wait and rely on EE to get back up, since hey did say in their latest update they are still 72 hours away and that they are trying to gather all of the information from multiple sources.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Latest from Retriever News, 
Announcement Regarding Entry Express Current Events
10 FAQ's about Entry Express:
http://www.theretrievernews.com/update-ee-outage.html
Thanks for all of the understanding everyone!

I see it's been posted already, however this one might be a tad easier to see.


----------



## David Witt (Oct 12, 2009)

Any links to running orders for this weekend's All-Age stakes in advance of the DOW closing today would be appreciated


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Have any clubs holding events for next weekend received any word on entries for your club? Events closed last night...inquiring clubs want to know....


----------



## truka (Oct 13, 2010)

Tim West said:


> Have any clubs holding events for next weekend received any word on entries for your club? Events closed last night...inquiring clubs want to know....


This was recently posted on Facebook by John Stracka. I suspect they are working to get all information pulled together for the events happening this weekend. 

"This weekend many of us will chair, marshal, steward, throw, host, cleanup and report results for retriever events – some will finish, qualify, win, place and jam. We all work to make events happen and have fun.
Many people volunteer every week to help manage Retriever News and Entry Express. The community through the Retriever News, which is owned by the National Retriever Club and National Amateur Retriever Club, co-owns the Entry Express business. Every local club that participates in field trials is a member of these National clubs – this includes virtually all clubs that host hunt tests. Both FT and HT club members have the same stake in both Retriever News and Entry Express. In fact, we all have a similar stake in these two enterprises. If you believe you have a responsibility to support your local club, then you think like me and we, together, have a responsibility to support our community entry service, Entry Express.
Entry Express and Retriever News are managed like cooperatives in that the owners of the businesses operate them for the benefit of members of the community – period. The folks that manage these businesses are volunteers, the National Club Board members are volunteers, the Retriever News Board members are volunteers. They work to advise, administer and manage these enterprises with countless hours of volunteer work. I am involved with both Retriever News as its volunteer President and a volunteer co-manager of Entry Express.
Today, we are working through a catastrophic failure in computer systems. None of it should have happened – usual and customary corporate safeguards failed, well known public companies that specialize in hardware maintenance and systems administration failed, web administration services failed, backup protocols have been problematic due to those failures and informed part time technical consultants have been difficult to immediately engage and fully focus on our problems. Unbelievable as it may sound, the weekend interfered.
We are making progress, but it's been painfully slow – its not satisfactory progress to anyone.
Communications have not been current enough or adequate mostly due to the need for our very small crew to work on solutions – last night we published our second communication, it’s on Facebook and our website.
Today, available staff and volunteers will focus on communication with each club that has an event this weekend – we will evaluate what we think we can provide and how we may need to improvise at the weekend event. Not all clubs will have the same level of information because some were closed before the crash and others were not, some had VIP use and others did not. We will also be communicating with clubs that need to open events. We are obviously still sorting out systems recovery issues.
At this moment, we can provide accurate payment records for this weekends events, so checks are being sent to clubs today. We also have around 75 percent of the dog and stake data available and as more becomes available we add it to event records. But we are running out of time, so it’s my expectation that clubs with events this weekend will have limited entry information provided tonight and tomorrow. We will not be providing the usual catalogs – there is not enough time. So we will have some old school record keeping being done at the local events. If you are entered in an event this weekend, bring your entry receipt just in case. I expect some running order development will occur at the local events as we know we will not have perfect information to provide clubs that did not get customary catalogs. We will provide more information to clubs right up to the last reasonable moment - but we want clubs to have what we have in hand now.
In the big picture, the fact is we ran too lean financially; we didn’t create enough revenue to fulfill the fair expectations of the community - that we be perfect in our operations. Despite a decade of experience, no business is ever perfect and in hindsight we operated with too many volunteer hours and not enough full-time dedicated technical and executive staff. We need to consider how much to change this dynamic – that is another day’s issue. Obviously, we will be reviewing how the business functions in the future.
My pledge to you is that many of us will continue to volunteer to help restore Entry Express services. We have been fortunate to have the very limited staff at Retriever News to lean on – those three folks are working 20-hour days, as are the two staff at Entry Express. We are fortunate to have so many Retriever News and National Club Board members offering help. Its appropriate for everyone to remember we are in this together – for the benefit of each other and our retriever sport. That's how our community works; this is not a big corporate enterprise that deserves less support than anyone volunteering for any local club event this weekend."


----------



## Buncoboy (Feb 3, 2015)

truka said:


> This was recently posted on Facebook by John Stracka. I suspect they are working to get all information pulled together for the events happening this weekend.
> 
> "This weekend many of us will chair, marshal, steward, throw, host, cleanup and report results for retriever events – some will finish, qualify, win, place and jam. We all work to make events happen and have fun.
> Many people volunteer every week to help manage Retriever News and Entry Express. The community through the Retriever News, which is owned by the National Retriever Club and National Amateur Retriever Club, co-owns the Entry Express business. Every local club that participates in field trials is a member of these National clubs – this includes virtually all clubs that host hunt tests. Both FT and HT club members have the same stake in both Retriever News and Entry Express. In fact, we all have a similar stake in these two enterprises. If you believe you have a responsibility to support your local club, then you think like me and we, together, have a responsibility to support our community entry service, Entry Express.
> ...


Thanks for update. What I would also like to know is, any estimated time with this back in place and ready to use again, so that I can plan out the next several weeks, or are we talking about months?


----------



## EJ (Dec 5, 2011)

"In the big picture, the fact is we ran too lean financially; we didn’t create enough revenue to fulfill the fair expectations of the community -"


Sounds like $4.50/entry is about to change as well~~


----------



## Zach Fisher (Jan 16, 2015)

That was my thought. When/ if this comes back it will be 7.50-10 dollars.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Well hell. I was going to hunt this weekend but now I can't because that damn ee is down. Shawn oh Shawn..........


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

The following was on the Retriever News link for Entry Express when I checked a few minutes ago:

*Service Announcement*
First, we appreciate your continued patience as we are working diligently 24/7 to fully restore the capabilities of the Entry Express website and restore your confidence in our services.
To update our situation, we have restored the Entry Express servers that failed and caused our loss of service and the system software that operates our website. We are now in the process of restoring our extensive database of dogs, events, owners, handlers and years of history.
We would like to announce that we are open for business, but realistically we are probably 2-3 days from being open to the general public to take entries.
Please check back here and at the Retriever News (www.theretrievernews.com) for further information.
I want to personally thank Tara King at Entry Express, John Stracka, the Retriever News BOD and particularly Tina Styan and her staff at the Retriever News for their tireless efforts to support the retriever community as we have worked through these difficult issues.
Thanks again for your support,
David Didier


----------



## Buncoboy (Feb 3, 2015)

lbbuckler said:


> the following was on the retriever news link for entry express when i checked a few minutes ago:
> 
> *service announcement*
> first, we appreciate your continued patience as we are working diligently 24/7 to fully restore the capabilities of the entry express website and restore your confidence in our services.
> ...


thank you again for the update and hard work!!!


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

Zach Fisher said:


> That was my thought. When/ if this comes back it will be 7.50-10 dollars.


Fine with me.


----------



## phillip1119 (Sep 6, 2011)

Zach Fisher said:


> That was my thought. When/ if this comes back it will be 7.50-10 dollars.


Happy to pay it.... I think this unfortunate situation has helped everyone realize what an invaluable resource EE truly is.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

Zach Fisher said:


> That was my thought. When/ if this comes back it will be 7.50-10 dollars.


Makes one wonder how the show superintendents operate at $4.50 or less ... and don't have meltdowns.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

phillip1119 said:


> Happy to pay it.... I think this unfortunate situation has helped everyone realize what an invaluable resource EE truly is.


Makes me realize how valuable competition is.... Or would be.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

huntinman said:


> Makes me realize how valuable competition is.... Or would be.


Yep, I'm not a conspiracy theorist, but a lot of us have taken EE for granted using the service as if it was water out of the tap or electricity out of the wall socket. We use it to keep records of our dogs record and look up event histories of our competition. If EE wanted to show how valuable their service really was, just shut it down for a week. I appreciate their need to charge enough to maintain the service, but there is a limit and a point where another entrepreneur might think he or she could offer a better service for less money. I hope they work it out soon without a big increase in price.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I feel sorry for the clubs with hunt tests this weekend.


----------



## Mike Sale (Feb 1, 2011)

Wayne Nutt said:


> I feel sorry for the clubs with hunt tests this weekend.


Or next weekend , now ?


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

Makes clubs realize they need a plan B.


----------



## splashdash (Aug 1, 2007)

j towne said:


> Makes clubs realize they need a plan B.


Yes, the realization is a little too late in my case though.


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

A lot of clubs already have gone to a Plan B, not so much because of this meltdown but because of other EE problems like those with the waitlist and the problems with the massive MH entries and the club's own members (and free labor force) not even being able to enter their own test. For example the Mid Atlantic test, incidently one also affected by this meltdown since it closed Monday, requested the code option from EE wherein the first 24 hours entries were only open to club members who had the code. EE either "forgot" or had a "computer problem" and never sent a code; just opened it to the general public and it filled in 5 minutes. Only one of 10 club members was able to get a dog entered. Club was unable to work out a solution with AKC to add more slots so it seriously considered cancelling the Master test for lack of help til a solution (that I might add was unpopular with more than a few people) was worked out. Now this... pretty sure MAHRC won't be using EE for their next test.

Does anyone else remember Retriever News starting an entry service and trying to force clubs to use it before it ended up buying EE? That left a very bad taste in my mouth and that, along with this latest press release that is nothing more than a thinly disguised warning of huge price increases to come, has led me to believe RN does not belong in the electronic entry business and should stick to what it does best, running nationals and reporting. Fortunately with Retriever Results we have a very good statistical repository so the time is right for some competition--maybe one of the show entry services can step up to the plate.


----------



## canuckkiller (Apr 16, 2009)

"RN does not belong in the electronic entry business and should stick to what it does best,
running nationals and reporting".

A MEN, Julie!!

Bill Connor


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

Julie R. said:


> Does anyone else remember Retriever News starting an entry service and trying to force clubs to use it before it ended up buying EE?


Actually they tried twice to start an entry service. The first instance completely blew up and simply couldn't be made to work. They pulled it and re-grouped. Then they released the second version and shortly after it was released they began trying to force clubs to use it. Despite that, it blew up as well. So then they bought EE and ...


----------



## T. Mac (Feb 2, 2004)

Just tried to go to EE and got a web page that said:
Welcome to
entryexpress.net

Learn how you can get this domain »


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Eric Johnson said:


> Actually they tried twice to start an entry service. The first instance completely blew up and simply couldn't be made to work. They pulled it and re-grouped. Then they released the second version and shortly after it was released they began trying to force clubs to use it. Despite that, it blew up as well. So then they bought EE *and blew it up, too*.


There. Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Arnie (Nov 26, 2012)

T. Mac said:


> Just tried to go to EE and got a web page that said:
> Welcome to
> entryexpress.net
> 
> Learn how you can get this domain »


Read it more closely: "entryexpress.net.com" is what you were looking at. It was an automatic redirect now that the DNS is not pointing to entryexpress.net. The registration for entryexpress.net is still good.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Julie R. said:


> A lot of clubs already have gone to a Plan B, not so much because of this meltdown but because of other EE problems like those with the waitlist and the problems with the massive MH entries and the club's own members (and free labor force) not even being able to enter their own test. For example the Mid Atlantic test, incidently one also affected by this meltdown since it closed Monday, requested the code option from EE wherein the first 24 hours entries were only open to club members who had the code. EE either "forgot" or had a "computer problem" and never sent a code; just opened it to the general public and it filled in 5 minutes. Only one of 10 club members was able to get a dog entered. Club was unable to work out a solution with AKC to add more slots so it seriously considered cancelling the Master test for lack of help til a solution (that I might add was unpopular with more than a few people) was worked out. Now this... pretty sure MAHRC won't be using EE for their next test.
> 
> Does anyone else remember Retriever News starting an entry service and trying to force clubs to use it before it ended up buying EE? That left a very bad taste in my mouth and that, along with this latest press release that is nothing more than a thinly disguised warning of huge price increases to come, has led me to believe RN does not belong in the electronic entry business and should stick to what it does best, running nationals and reporting. Fortunately with Retriever Results we have a very good statistical repository so the time is right for some competition--maybe one of the show entry services can step up to the plate.


.....+1....
Well said Julie


----------



## Mike Sale (Feb 1, 2011)

Latest news as of last night....



Entry Express fully expected to have the website up live by event openings this evening. Within EE we have been able to fully navigate the website and have been testing various aspects of the website services throughout the day. As we attempted to go live with the website this afternoon we encountered an SSL certificate (security) issue with our new server. Our SSL is fully paid and in force but it has to be associated with our IP address and the specific server ID where the Entry Express website is now hosted. Unfortunately this association connection is not something within our total control and requires the hosting facility to coordinate. As I write we are still attempting to resolve this issue.

On that basis, and since we have missed the 8PM CT opening for hunting test events this evening, we will adhere to the following schedule tomorrow – assuming of course we resolve the SSL certificate issue tonight which we fully expect to do.

Opening schedule for pushed events:

1) All events scheduled to open on 9/09/2015 will be opened for worker entry at 2PM CT on 9/17

2) All of item 1) event will be opened for public on 9/09/2015 at 6PM

3) All events scheduled for opening to workers on 9/16 will be opened for entry at 2PM CT on 9/17

4) All events scheduled to open to the public on 9/17 will open as scheduled at 8PM CT

We are really working diligently to get back to a full service capacity. As you have probably seen we have produced and posted the various randomized running orders for numerous events for this weekend at www.theretrievernews.com – all of which were produced through the Entry Express website. We are also inputting a number of manual entries received during this down time so that they will be on the website when it goes live.

We are continuing to work 24/7 to support our retriever community and your events.

Thanks again for your support,


----------



## Moose Mtn (May 23, 2013)

What does item 2 mean? I'm guessing a typo


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Moose Mtn said:


> What does item 2 mean?


It means the tests mentioned in line one that open today for worker entry at 2 will be open for all entries at 6, essentially, there is a 4 hour window for workers to enter with the codes before it opens for everyone.


----------



## Mike Sale (Feb 1, 2011)

Moose Mtn said:


> What does item 2 mean? I'm guessing a typo


I assume they meant 9/17 @ 6pm ?


----------



## Moose Mtn (May 23, 2013)

Ok. So it's a typo- and it will open on 9/17 (not 9/09 ) at 6pm CT


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Is the site up yet?


----------



## Buncoboy (Feb 3, 2015)

bjoiner said:


> Is the site up yet?


Wow, I got into the site!


----------



## Arnie (Nov 26, 2012)

It's baaaaack........


----------



## akbrowndogs (Nov 25, 2008)

Yay! It's back up and running!


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

I just finalized my club and got the member codes within minutes of pushing final on their site. Our club does not even open until Oct 7, YEAH EE


----------

